# Dissapointed



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

My boyfriend came over last night we wacthed a movie,during the last part of the movie he was getting touchy feely so we went to the bedroom,we both had our clothes off and he lay back on the bed.
I have given him oral sex before and he does not last very long before orgasm but he always pleases me in return.Well tonight was different I gave him oral sex and after his orgasm about 2 min later he is snoring,here I am lying there with nothing on and he has fallen asleep.
I woke him up a few min later and asked him if he was going to stay the night he said thanks but I better go home.I felt so used last night we usually have a wonderful time together.What Happend?
We have been together a month and I felt a strong connection to him from the beggining I really like him and I really want an emotional connection I know it takes time but how do I get to that place?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe next time he should please you first, however, this seems to be an early issue that should be discussed. Communicating now that you expect or want certain things will set boundries that will make the relationship better in the future.

draconis


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think you were used. If you want a emotional connection, you need to have just that. If you like the guy, next time he comes over and he gets touchy feely, tell him "not tonight" and that you just want to visit with him. See how he reacts. If he starts pouting and is restless, I think you will know where you stand. I have been with my wife 15 years. We have had some problems over the course of our relationship. I truly believe that it came from having sex too early in our relationship. She became pregnant after only dating 2 months. We had great sex! But, that was it. We both knew whenever we were going to see eachother we were gonna do it. I fell in love with the sex. Once it was gone, I was lost! Well, we had a child on the way then. So, I was obligated. It was not until at least 1 year later i actually fell in love with her. I got to know her. We still have had our problems and drifted apart some, but we are still together and things are better. The moral of the story is....My personal experience is that sex makes us narrow minded. If we engage in sex too early it messes with our minds. It gives us false pretenses about our feelings. Everyone wants love. If we have sex with someone, we must love that person right? NO! That is just my personal opinion. If you have given him the prize after 1 month, what else does he have to look forward to? Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

I feel like I have blown this relationship from the beginning something I was trying to avoid with this man as I really want a relationship with him,I am now feeling after reading the replies that we had sex too early.Can I turn this around and get on the right track.
I don't feel that I can just cut out the sex cause that would'nt be good either.I want to tell him my feelings but at the same time I think I will scare him off by pressuring him re my feelings which are very strong.
Everyday I feel really insecure that he may end the relationship at any time I don't know why I have these feelings or how to deal with them.Should I call him tonight after what happend last night or should I wait to see if he call's me?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Next time you talk about getting together, suggest going out somewhere and don't go to his place or invite him over afterward...get a few dates in that don't involve sex and get to know him better...I wouldn't announce my feelings for him unless I had a pretty good feeling it was mutual. Sounds to early for that IMO.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

While there are some alarms here part of this is very normal for many men. After orgasm many men slip into a very euphoric state. There is a chemical release that goes along with orgasm that can make a man drift. So comes the old adage that men just roll over after sex. He should most certainly not have left without providing for you as well. Your relationship is young and developing a comfortable sex life may take a little time. I would definitely explain to him how this made you feel. If he is looking for a long term relationship with you he will improve the next time. Be open and honest even if you fear rejection.


----------

